# How do I post in the gallery.



## Commonmind (Mar 22, 2007)

I just realized we had one, as this is the first time I've checked this section, but I can't figure out how to post. There seems to be no options for it. Anyone that can help?


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never done it myself, but it seems as simple as clicking 'Gallery' on the toolbar, then once there there is a second toolbar under that (starting with 'My Photos'). Click on 'Upload Photos' at the exreme right, then follow the directions...


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 22, 2007)

Thing is, I've been looking, opening the page in three different browsers, all day, with no luck. I have no upload option at all.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmm. Don't know. Works for me... Sorry, you might need to contact I, Brian about it.


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks cul, just sent him a PM


----------



## gigantes (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm guessing it's a permissions issue set by an admin or supermod- i don't have the upload option either.


----------



## nixie (Mar 22, 2007)

On the right hand side at top you should have the option to upload photo's


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks nixie; unfortunately the option just isn't there for me (and the more I've been reading, quite a few people are missing it as well)


----------



## Erin99 (May 10, 2007)

Just wondering -- did you ever get the gallery working? I'd like to post some pictures up, but I seem to have the option missing too...


----------



## Joel007 (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, works for me. I guess its something that only Brian can investigate.


----------

